# Hide box size?



## rrcoolj (Jul 5, 2010)

How large should a hide box for a full grown 4ft tegu be dimension wise?


----------



## chelvis (Jul 5, 2010)

I use a ten gallon rubbermaid containor for my hidebox/humidity box. It works well, he can full turn around and it hold quit a bit of bedding.


----------



## Herplings (Jul 5, 2010)

I have large and small ones and they always seem to want to be crammed in the smallest one in their cage. Hahaha.

Rubbermaids work good though.


----------

